# Tv  choices



## wybbles (Jul 24, 2002)

We are Canadian, from Ontario.  We travel to the US and Canada at least twice a year sometimes for 3 months at a time.  We are having a difficult time getting info on using a dish on our C class motorhome.
We have been told that we need an American address to subscribe to US programming and that our Can.dish cannot be used in the US.  Also how can we use our computer when the majority of parks have no on site hookup?


----------



## rv wizard (Jul 25, 2002)

Tv  choices

Welcome Wybbles, Can't answer your question about the tv dish but you can get computer connected at Flying J, libraries, some resorts have a modem line you can use. For just email sometimes a campground office may let you connect for downloading you email. Good luck & enjoy.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## beddows (Aug 11, 2002)

Tv  choices

I don't know why a Canadian dish would not work in the US, the signals are not jammed at the border. As long as you are paying your subscription back in Canada, it should work. I'm planning on snowbirding in a couple of years. I would go crazy without access to the CBC and Canadian news services.


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

Tv  choices

GO WIRELESS


----------



## ndyson (Aug 18, 2002)

Tv  choices

how do we go wireless?


----------



## fjohn56 (Aug 29, 2002)

Tv  choices

hello  Why wouldn't your dish work in the States? Y'all get your signal from the same satellite, just using a different frequency signal. A sat dish is a sat dish, it doesn't care where the signal it uses came from; and how is anyone going to tell? JMHO
  Most public libraries in the United States have Free access to the Internet, so's you can pick up your e-mail and whatnot. Make sure you read their policy's regarding certain sites. 




John
42' CC Affinity Tag 2000

Edited by - fjohn56 on Aug 29 2002  11:36:21 AM


----------

